# drivers door sometimes locks just by closing door



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Could be a number of things, first and easiest thing to check is the power door switch. See if it no longer resets to the rest position, or like if it locks too easily by just tapping and not actually pressing on it. If so replace the switch, cheapest and easiest fix.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

4just1don said:


> where and how can one store a spare key outside????Magnetic boxes dont stick to plastic well:laughing: and where to put one thats metal???:furious:


I don't have this vehicle but I have run into this problem on our three different vehicles.
My spare is on the "wishbone" on the front suspension. My wife's in under the back bumper, and my daughter's is attached to the under frame about where the driver seat is. Gone are the days you could attach one of these to the inner metal wheel well.


----------

